# Need parts for my 01 S4, tagged a curb



## Garlicbreath (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey guys, I had to swerve to avoid a dog and tagged a large granite curb. 
Air bags are fine, it hit at about a 30 degree angle, then the back end bounced into the curb.
THe front passenger tire is about 6 inches farther back in the wheelwell than normal, although it still drives and turns, but pulls to the right. Obviously Im not going to drive it like this, but drove it 2 blocks home.

So I know it needs a bumper cover, guessing control arms, what else should I be looking for?


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

Try to get underneath it and see exactly what is bent/broken/fubared and go from there. My recommendation is to replace basically everything in that corner including the halfshaft. it more than likely over compressed and is now compromised but try to get underneath it. good luck:thumbup:


----------



## Garlicbreath (Oct 11, 2004)

Well, I never thought of the halfshaft.
I did limp it 2 blocks home.

Got it on a lift, the lower control arm is def bent. The wheel is all the way back in the wheel well.

The fog light mounts are sheared, guess I won't know the extent until I pull the bumper.


Does anyone know where to get crash parts besides Audi and ECS Tuning?


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

You can look on here. /there are always cars being parted out. or just do a google search. rockauto.com? just look everywhere. even CL.


----------



## Davespeed (May 4, 2004)

See my sig.


----------

